# Landet eigentlich alles in Ebay? --> OP 396



## Nethacks (10 März 2009)

Hallo Leute

Bin durch Zufall auf folgenden Link gestoßen:

http://cgi.ebay.at/OP-396-6ES5-396-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Da muss man sich fragen, ob heutzutage eigentlich jeder Müll im Ebay landet 
Diesmal ist es aber sicher nicht von einem LKW gefallen, wie sonst so oft


----------



## Markus (10 März 2009)

was hast du den für ein problem?


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 März 2009)

hallo,
ich finde nicht das das müll ist, von den dinger werden noch etliche laufen, und es sind einige gewerbliche einkäufer bei ebay unterwegs die so etwas aufkaufen, und sehr teuer weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Nethacks (10 März 2009)

Für diese alten Dinger gibt es ja nichtmal mehr Software, die unter Windows läuft. Darum verstehe ich es nicht, das sowas nicht gleich im Müll landet.


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2009)

Nethacks schrieb:


> Für diese alten Dinger gibt es ja nichtmal mehr Software, die unter Windows läuft. Darum verstehe ich es nicht, das sowas nicht gleich im Müll landet.



Na ja, weil es noch 'ne Menge alte Maschinen gibt, bei denen sich Umrüsten nicht lohnt, es nicht geht oder zu aufwendig ist. Software muß ja nicht unter Windows laufen, Windows ist schließlich nur ein BS unter vielen. Ich zumindest hab noch 2 Rechner, die unter DOS laufen, genau für solche Fälle prima geeignet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2009)

Nethacks schrieb:


> Für diese alten Dinger gibt es ja nichtmal mehr Software, die unter Windows läuft. Darum verstehe ich es nicht, das sowas nicht gleich im Müll landet.


 
Soweit ich weiß, gab es noch nie Software für die Dinger. Einer unserer Kunden hat vor etwa zwei Jahren so ein Teil von Siemens bezogen. Als Ersatzteil für eine Maschine, die schon auf mehreren Kontinenten im Einsatz war.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2009)

ich kann diese geringschätzung der technik nicht nachvollziehen!



gelten die bereits angesprochenen punkte, dass es wohl noch genug anlagen da draußen gibt, die mit dieser (zum teil sehr robusten undzuverlässigen) technik ausgestattet sind
gibt es IMHO genug interessierte, die sich durch den erwerb eine kleine sammlung vervollständigen und
sollte man die leistung der entwickler (hier meine ich die echten!) nicht klein reden dürfen, nur weil man unfähig ist, ein/zwei OS neben dem verf***** FENSTER zu bedienen und vorzuhalten
ist das design zeitlos


----------



## Nethacks (10 März 2009)

Also ist eines der 3 Gebote schon von euch


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2009)

Nethacks schrieb:


> Also ist eines der 3 Gebote schon von euch



Aber sicher, ich liefere mir gerade mit 4L und lori einen echten Bieterkrieg.


----------



## Junior (11 März 2009)

Hallo, 
als Mitarbeiter einer Maschinenfabrik http://www.hatlapa.de/index.php?id=85 mit 90jähriger Firmengeschichte freue ich mich wenn ich Anlagen mit dem gleichen Baujahr wie ich (1957) zur Reparatur bekomme. Es ist zwar nicht gerade umsatzfördernd, aber ein Zeichen von Wertarbeit, das Maschinen so lange ihren Dienst verrichten. Ich denke mal, das es alten SPS Hasen bei endsprechend ähnlich alten Anlagen auch so geht.
Um einem guten Kunden mit einer alten Anlage nicht einen totalen, und manchmal unbezahlbaren Umbau anbieten zu müssen ist es manchmal sinnvoll Ersatzteile da zu kaufen wo sie angeboten werden.
Gerade in schlechten Zeiten ist es für einige Firmen wichtig, alte und bezahlte Anlagen gewinnbringend weiterlaufen zu lassen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> als Mitarbeiter einer Maschinenfabrik http://www.hatlapa.de/index.php?id=85 mit 90jähriger Firmengeschichte freue ich mich wenn ich Anlagen mit dem gleichen Baujahr wie ich (1957) zur Reparatur bekomme. Es ist zwar nicht gerade umsatzfördernd, aber ein Zeichen von Wertarbeit, das Maschinen so lange ihren Dienst verrichten. Ich denke mal, das es alten SPS Hasen bei endsprechend ähnlich alten Anlagen auch so geht.
> Um einem guten Kunden mit einer alten Anlage nicht einen totalen, und manchmal unbezahlbaren Umbau anbieten zu müssen ist es manchmal sinnvoll Ersatzteile da zu kaufen wo sie angeboten werden.
> Gerade in schlechten Zeiten ist es für einige Firmen wichtig, alte und bezahlte Anlagen gewinnbringend weiterlaufen zu lassen.
> ...




Also ich weigere mich schlicht an Anlagen zu arbeiten die älter als ich (68er) sind............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2009)

...moin ist ja wieder herrlich hier,
ich bin etwas anderer Meinung als der LILA-Stern.
Meine Maschinen sind des Öfteren auch etwas Älter
z.B. Baujahr 1930, wenn die dann eine Transmission
haben wird es erst richtig schön für mich…kein
Neu Modischen Schnick-Schnack einfach nur den
Riemen umlegen und die Sache läuft….

PS. als Hochsprache für diese Maschinen benutzen
wir RPD (Regionales Plattdeutsch)


----------



## sue port (11 März 2009)

früher mußte man seinen müll im wald vergraben oder im all verstreuen,
heute haben wir die bucht, 
und das beste daran, die wollen kaum entsorgunxgebühren.
hier die liste der müllgebühren:
http://pages.ebay.de/verkaeufer-info/gebuehren.html

was schön ist die machen keinen unterschied zwischen privat und gewerbe müll


----------

